# Repair base asterisk



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Doing a CE for a complete demolition in DuQuoin, IL. Little bitty nothing town and if we are going to be doing the demo we want paid. I asked for $15,000.00 for complete demo, removing the driveway, removing the basement, a small carport, backfilling, and seed & straw.

They said that is too much fill out a CE.

I filled it out and there is an asterisk that I can't get rid of. 

This is what burns me on these types of orders. We are not a demo company but we don't mind doing this for the right money. Not sure how they think they can limit what I can charge. They made the rules so screwed up to onboard that they can't shop my price. So how do they solve this problem? A CE! That's how.

I have a buddy that lives in DuQuioin, IL area and he builds motocross and supercross tracks for a living. He has all the licenses and equipment so I can get this done no problem if the price is right.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Doing a CE for a complete demolition in DuQuoin, IL. Little bitty nothing town and if we are going to be doing the demo we want paid. I asked for $15,000.00 for complete demo, removing the driveway, removing the basement, a small carport, backfilling, and seed & straw.
> 
> They said that is too much fill out a CE.
> 
> ...


3rd party bids invalidate the need for CE, Use his bid and mark it up to your need. Flat Fee the price, don't give in on "out of our scope" of work. 

I do all the time, just don't ask for a bid to get a bid. get the 3rd party to do it for free.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Doing a CE for a complete demolition in DuQuoin, IL. Little bitty nothing town and if we are going to be doing the demo we want paid. I asked for $15,000.00 for complete demo, removing the driveway, removing the basement, a small carport, backfilling, and seed & straw.
> 
> They said that is too much fill out a CE.
> 
> ...


 
A CE is required by my clients as well. But if the CE is too low for me to get the work done, I just explain that fact and submit a different written estimate along with the CE. 

I have no idea about the asterisk. Where exactly is it?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> A CE is required by my clients as well. But if the CE is too low for me to get the work done, I just explain that fact and submit a different written estimate along with the CE.
> 
> I have no idea about the asterisk. Where exactly is it?


A asterisk shows up when the wording or the price is changed, it shows up next to the price, say for instance, if he did a demo price for say cubes instead per sq ft then he deviate from the auto demo verbage built into the CE. And it flags the CE with an asterisk next to the price.

Its manipulating the CE to get the results you want. RepairBAse is notorious for this. That whys it the worst CE ever produced and the least expensive. And that's why Hud made it their standard with a 5 yr contract as the official CE.

But it has its work a rounds.Its major flaw is it auto adds 30 percent on top of the price for subbing out or over head. which we know is unworkable price wise when it come to subbing the work out at the CE prices.

Its a complete joke. *Xactware by far is superior but its much more expensive
*


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I avoid CE if at all possible and when not, get the numbers to where I need or let them know we can't do it. Sent in two bids to replace the front foundation on a house that sits on a nearly 30% grade. The foundation is washed out and the basement backfilling with mud. I gave them 15 days on the bids. Our non CE bids are very detailed covering manpower, hours, equipment, materials, etc. I charge what I am worth, and it is more than the guy who blocked a foundation for his double wide so now he rents a bobcat and knows everything.
Day 12 and they are still asking me why I can't do the job for the $800 less than the CE spits out. Well, at this point the entry doors to the house won't open or close, mud has pushed the water heater into another room, the side foundation has all kinds of pressure against it and the freeze is setting in. Much longer and our bid would have evolved into a demo as well. We got the job.
CL, many times they aren't limiting what they will pay on a job so much as they are limiting who they can use.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> *Xactware by far is superior but its much more expensive
> *


Yes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

No kickback thus far but I am sure it's coming.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

A little known secret in the industry is: "And I quote" (Service Company's or are forbidden to contract 3rd parties as it pertains to bids).

Falls under breach of contract and bylaws. This keeps the Nationals expunged from any liability if the Sh*t hits the fan.

In other words we have free range in pricing out 3rd party bids. In fact you can do the work yourself and bypass the 3rd party. But you must invoice a paid in full receipt upon completion.:innocent:


----------

